# Recent Cairo crime reports



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

I'd like to pass along a few comments about recent crimes on CairoScholars. 
Please be careful!



> Date: Mon, 3 Jun 2013 23:26:44 +0200
> From: XXXXXXXXX
> Subject: Re: [Cairo Scholars] Robbery in sakanet el maadi
> 
> ...





> On 6/3/2013 4:10 PM, XXXXXXXX wrote:
> Today while walking home from my bus two *******s on a motorcycle stole my
> bag. This happened at 3:30 pm on rd 14 between rd 86 and 87 and right in front
> of a heavily guarded Arab League building with police who did nothing. There
> ...




> Sent: Tuesday, May 28, 2013 10:01 AM
> To: Cairo Scholars
> Subject: [Cairo Scholars] beware of taxi drivers
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2013)

I was looking around for any sexual harassment thread but I didn't want to dig too far back. Since this is recent I'll put it in the recent Cairo crime reports as if fits.

It has a really good 24 minute video piece done by a french journalist on sexual harassment, the plague in Egypt. LINK I found it very touching to watch and wanted to share it all with you here.


----------

